
Uber Lays Off 3,500 Employees over a Zoom Call - praveenscience
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jackkelly/2020/05/13/uber-lays-off-3500-employees-over-a-zoom-call-the-way-in-which-a-company-downsizes-its-staff-says-a-lot-about-the-organization/
======
sacks2k
"The Way In Which A Company Downsizes Its Staff Says A Lot About The
Organization"

It tells me that they are following the stay-at-home orders and not putting
their staff in danger due to Covid-19.

With this many people being let go, it would take too long to call each person
individually without the press/others knowing.

No matter what you do as a company, people are going to get angry when they
lose their job.

